# Can You Give Me The Code For This?



## kishacajun (Jul 30, 2008)

Patient presents for continued care of his arteriosclerosis involving 2 native coronary arteries and 1 bypassed artery using a saphenous vein graft


----------



## dmaec (Jul 30, 2008)

my opinion is to use:  414.01
there are some CAD issue and the use of 414.0 vs 414.01 in some other forums on here.  You might want to find them and review there for other points of view.


----------



## kishacajun (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Donna


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 30, 2008)

Wouldn't you code both 414.01 and 414.02 since it is known that the patient has arteriosclerosis of a bypass and native vessels?


----------

